
Mining patterns in search data with Google Correlate - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/mining-patterns-in-search-data-with.html
======
jawns
This is pretty cool. It's similar to what I do at Correlated
(<http://www.correlated.org>) -- I compare the results of each daily poll with
all the previous daily polls, and find the strongest correlation. Granted,
Correlated is decidedly less serious.

------
jasonkolb
This seems like a really cool idea, but I just can't for the life of me get
the kind of cool graphs that I typically can from Google Trends. Not sure if
I'm doing it wrong, but most of the stuff I'm getting seems pretty random.

~~~
phren0logy
It probably is. That's what make the non-random ones noteworthy.

